# Instalacja

## majorek

Jestem nowym użytkownikiem gentoo ( formalnie jeszcze nie ale zamierzam zainstalować i używać ) i mam pare pytań/problemów

1.W dokumętacji jest opisane pare metod instalacji, którš mam wybrać żeby mój system działał najszybciej, bo słyszałem ( włanie nie wiem czy to prawda ), że przy instalacji z LiveCD pakiety nie sš kompilowane idealnie pod dany system.

2. Na forum widziałem temat "instalacja ze stage 4/5" natomiast w podręczniku jest opisana instalacja ze stage 3, a instniejš jeszcze stage 1 i stage 2, któy wybrać ?

3. W podręczniku pisze że trzeba wybrać stage pod swój system ? Czyli te stage sš rózne dla innych architektur sprzętowych ?

4. Jak zrobić żeby system był idealnie skompilowany pod mojego kompa ?

z góry dziękuje za pomoc

( Proszę administratorów i moderatorów o nieusuwanei tego tematu do trash, bo nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na moje pytania w podręczniku który cały przeczytałem ani na forum )

----------

## rastman

dziwne, bo ja znalazlem. http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page przyda Ci sie. Co do wyboru stage, to bierzesz 3, ale musisz wybrac architekture odpowiadajaca Twojemu procesorowi. Wszystko masz w manualu i w gentoo-wiki.

----------

## Drwisz

Czytałeś dokumenty z tej strony:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/index.xml?

Nie wierzę. A jeśli jednak czytałeś - to przeczytaj jeszcze raz, i jeszcze raz aż do pełnego zrozumienia.

Życzę sukcesów. 

P.S. Forum na tysiąc procent ma odpowiedzi na twoje pytania - przycisk"  Szukaj"

edit 

Zostałem wyprzedzony  :Smile: 

----------

## majorek

A po Polsku ?

----------

## cielak

IMHO najpierw może przeczytaj APEL. Odpowiedzi na twoje pytania już zostały przerobione na forum ileś tam razy. Ja bym zainstalował system ze stage3 (chyba najszybciej), a potem "idealne skompilowanie pod mojego kompa" przyjdzie z czasem i doświadczeniem.

----------

## arek.k

 *majorek wrote:*   

> 1.W dokumętacji jest opisane pare metod instalacji, którą mam wybrać żeby mój system działał najszybciej, bo słyszałem ( właśnie nie wiem czy to prawda ), że przy instalacji z LiveCD pakiety nie są kompilowane idealnie pod dany system.

 

Jeśli masz stały dostęp do sieci internet doradzał bym instalację z MinimalCD. Najwięcej się nauczysz i zaoszczędzisz czas na ściąganie dużego LiveCD.

 *majorek wrote:*   

> 2. Na forum widziałem temat "instalacja ze stage 4/5" natomiast w podręczniku jest opisana instalacja ze stage 3, a instnieją jeszcze stage 1 i stage 2, któy wybrać ?
> 
> Najlepiej wybrać tą, która jest porządnie opisana w podręczniku, czyli stage3. Nie wiem o jakim stage4/5 czytałeś, ale stage3 to chyba ostatnia, w której kompilujesz samodzielnie system. Wyższe stage to (chyba) już skompilowany system - raczej taka kopia bezpieczeństwa systemu (którą "niektórzy" użytkownicy sobie wykonują po zainstalowaniu gentoo, aby w razie padu systemu szybko przywrócić go do stanu używalności). Co to są stage 1 i 2 jest napisane w podręczniku, albo którymś z artykułów. Lepiej na poczatek sobie to darować. Nie jest to trudne, ale trzeba poczytać dokumentacje (np. do stage1), żeby nie przekombinować.

 

 *majorek wrote:*   

> 3. W podręczniku pisze że trzeba wybrać stage pod swój system ? Czyli te stage sš rózne dla innych architektur sprzętowych ?

 

Przejrzyj sobie dokładnie handbook i przeanalizuj sytuację (teoretycznie  :Smile: ). Np. sprawdź sobie jakie są sostępne stage (arch) w releases (tylko przykładowy mirror, niekoniecznie najlepszy), a sporo sie wyjaśni. Zresztą jak przeczytasz w dokumentacji czym jest stage3 (część jest już skompilowana, np. sam kompilator w przeciwieństwie do stage1), to wyjaśni się chyba sprawa, dlaczego stage dobierasz do architektury.

No to jak już prawie wszystko powtórzyłem po moich poprzednikach, to dodam, że gentoo to najlepiej udokumentowany system jaki spotkalem (ale może są inne z lepsza dokumentacją). Większość polskiej dokumetacji jest na http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/list.xml.

Od razu jednak przygotuj się na to, że nawet po przeczytaniu całej dokumentacji i gentoo-wiki, na 90% nie uda ci się postawić "idealnego systemu" (takiego, z którego będziesz zadowolony np. za rok). Jeśli uda ci się już postawić gentoo i pozostaniesz przy nim, to po jakimś czasie, wraz ze zdobytą wiedza i doświadczeniem, sam będziesz wiedział co można było zrobić lepiej. Zwykle kończy się to stawianiem systemu odnowa (bo i tak poprawianie starego systemu jest bardziej pracochłonne).

Dodam jeszcze, że napisałem tego posta, bo pamiętam, jak sam stawiałem gentoo pierwszy raz i też wydawało mi się, że wszyscy mi coś ściemniają, a w rzeczywistości nigdzie nie ma opisu mojego problemu. Teraz widzę, że mieli rację - w dokumentacji jest prawie wszystko. Zawsze jednak pozostaje to "prawie" i stąd, jak sądzę, twoje pytania  :Wink: .

Pozwodzenia

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

Odpowiedzi na zadane tu pytania są ogólnie dostępne na forum i stronach wiki czy w dokumentacji. Wstrzymam się jednak z zamknięciem tego wątku (przynajmniej na razie) - niech mi nikt nie zarzuca, że odstraszam nowych użytkowników   :Cool: 

----------

## noobah

Oho, Raku ma dzisiaj dobry humor!!! Można broić  :Very Happy: 

@majorek: radzę Ci abyś nie myślał że Gentoo będzie 5 X szybsze od innych dystrybucji, bo się zawiedziesz. Jego potęgą jest świetna dokumentacja ( o czym już pisali koledzy), wysoka konfigurowalność, duża możliwość ingerencji w zawartość systemu oraz świetne środowisko użytkowników, którzy są kulturalni, mili, przystojni, mają najlepsze laski (na dysku w katalogu /XXX) i zawsze pomagają   :Cool:  Musisz też wiedzieć że będziesz potrzebował dużo czasu na kompilację oprogramowania.

Radzę ci również żebyś instalował z minimalCD, ze stage3 i żebyś wstrzymał się z rekompilacją system, przynajmniej na początku, bo często są z tym problemy. Lepiej zainstaluj, skonfiguruj, zainstaluj X11, dodaj jakie chcesz środowisko graficzne, skonfiguruj dźwięk i co tam jeszcze chesz, a dopiero potem bierz się za dopieszczanie systemu.

Jak masz jakieś pytania to wal na GG: 1341506 Jak będę to pomogę

----------

## Gabrys

A stage 4 czy 5 to już jest wymysł twórców dystrybucji. Ktoś wziął po prostu Gentoo, skompilował i w ten sposób powstała binarna dystrybucja. Nie znajdziesz żadnych dokumentacji do tego na stronie Gentoo, tylko np. na stronach Kororaa albo SabayonLinux.

Cechą pozytywną takich dystrybucji jest, że dostajesz Gentoo, które ktoś już "jakby" zainstalował, tzn. wyobraź sobie, że ktoś skompilował wszystko od stage3 (albo stage2 czy 1), Instalujesz takie distro możesz myśleć, że po prostu kopiujesz taką (gotową) instalacje do siebie na dysk.

Minusem jest, że jest mniej zabawy, no i nie są pakiety skompilowane pod Twój procek, tylko pod jakąś klasę procesorów, więc wykorzystują możliwości Twojego procesora w tylko ~99,999997%.

----------

## Raku

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Oho, Raku ma dzisiaj dobry humor!!! Można broić 

 

ja tylko chciałem jedną rzecz sprostować i już uciekam z tego wątku: ja nigdy nie mam dobrego humoru...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

... a w ogóle to Chuck Norris to przy mnie popierdułka  :Wink: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## majorek

Powiem wam, ze nigdzie nie spotkalem się z taka zyczliwoscia i wyrozumialocia jak na tym forum. Wiem ze moj problem był już walkowany iles tam razy ale wszyscy pewnie wiedza, ze jak sie zaczyna to zawsze tak jest. Krotko mowiac user'rzy sa bardzo pomocni a "moderator jest dobry jak matka i wyrozumnialy jak ojciec"   :Wink:   :Razz: 

Ale mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, a mianowicie scišgnolem LiveCD ( 2006.1 ), i nie chce mi sie wlaczyć tryb graficzny, to moge zainstalować z trybu tekstowego ?? A jeli tak to moge instalować weglug tej instrukcji ? :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1

Instalacja z minimalCD odpada bo mam wolne lacze ( 512 kB )

PS 

Wie ktos może kiedy ukaze się wersja 2007.0 ? Na stronach gentoo mozemy się dowiedzieć ze w marcu tego roku, wiec pozostal tylko jedeń dzień jeli dotrzymaja terminmu.Last edited by majorek on Fri Mar 30, 2007 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

weź kodowanie popraw swojego ostatniego posta, jo? bo wygląda jak kupa i się czytać nawet nie chce. bo ja nie to wy******y w kosmos  :Very Happy: .

----------

## vutives

Nawet powinieneś skorzystać z tej instrukcji i trybu tekstowego. A 512 kb/s to nie jest wolne łącze. Ja instalowałem z mincd przy łączu 64kb/s.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## noobah

Wiesz majorek, 512 kbit/s a 512 kB/s to duża różnica i jak masz to drugie, to instalacja to male pierdnięcie dla Ciebie. Ja też polecam instalację z minimalCD bo z instalacją w trybie graficznym bywają problemy, co przećwiczyliśmy na forum wiele razy. Zresztą obojętnie czy z LiveCD czy minimal CD, tyle samo będziesz ciągnął z netu, tylko w trybie tekstowym więcej się nauczysz. Handbook prawdę Ci powie!

/EDIT/ poprawiłem błędy, bo posta pisałem około 3 w nocy, dopiero co z imprezy wróciłem i mi się klawisze zlewały  :Laughing: 

----------

## XianN

Oho, dobrze Ci mowia ludzie! Ja (mimo juz kilku lat w Gentoo) myslalem, ze sobie zeby polamie w szczekoscisku jak zainstalowalem system instalatorem Gentoo z LiveCD... Minimal i stage3 to jest dokladnie to czego Ci trzeba.

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia.

----------

## Poe

zastąpie w tym temacie Raka.....

@Drogi autorze tegoż tematu... proszę, zmień kodowanie w przegladarce, bo czytac się nie da...

(IMHO temat powinien pojsc do zamknięcia od razu)

----------

## majorek

A na jakie mam zmienic ?? utf-8 ??

----------

## vutives

iso-8859-2

----------

